# Sharp Extended Warranty



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

I recently purchased a Sharp 60" LED 847 series sets and was wondering if anyone has purchased an extended service plan directly from Sharp. Their 3 year plan is around $150.00. Are there better plans available for around the same cost?

Service Net is the provider of the Sharp warranties.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is the normal warranty?


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

One year parts and labor from date of purchase.


----------



## TheExtremeOne (Oct 6, 2012)

What does a three-year warranty cover doesn't include in-house Service?


----------



## TheExtremeOne (Oct 6, 2012)

Correction I should've said does it include in-house service. My next question is has anyone had any success with the 80 inch LED 3-D TV or the 90 inch just curious about your thoughts.


----------



## tasdisr (Apr 20, 2012)

TheExtremeOne said:


> Correction I should've said does it include in-house service. My next question is has anyone had any success with the 80 inch LED 3-D TV or the 90 inch just curious about your thoughts.


Terms of the service contract from Sharp are here. I have a 60 inch Sharp and I have been very happy so far. I have only had it for about two weeks.

https://sharp.yourserviceplan.com/presentationlayer/TermsAndConditions.aspx


----------

